# Houston ABC DTV signal



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anybody here able to lock into the Houston digital signal on 32? My 6000 keeps losing the channel map to 13 whenever I try to access it. I have emailed a complaint to 13 concerning this. Just wondering if anyone else with a 6000 can access this channel.

FYI, all other channels are accessible.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like ABC 13 has finally got there channel mapping to be Dish 6000 friendly.


----------

